

PHP is such crap, how does anyone still code in this? - wickedbass


======
seajosh
Poorly, I'm afraid. There's nothing inherently wrong with PHP per se. 99% of
the problems with PHP are the result of it being a language that novice
programmers can easily learn and become productive in. There's nothing wrong
with that and given the alternatives, I encourage it. However, novice
programmers tend to write garbage code and attempt to overcome lack of
architectural cohesiveness with brute force. This quickly devolves into
spaghetti code and soon, Murphy's law raises its head leading to the
programmer crawling under his/her desk and considering a life as a llama
rancher when the web app craters in spectacular fashion.

The lesson from this is that a bad programmer produces bad code. Nothing can
save us from our self and Pogo had it right many years ago when he said "We
have met the enemy and he is us."

------
gbeeson
Note to self: Do not learn PHP. Thanks.

